# XMLBuddy fehler



## karahead (18. Sep 2005)

Hi, hab folgenden Code:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE properties SYSTEM "http://java.sun.com/dtd/properties.dtd">
```

Und das XMLBuddy plugin für eclipse.
Warum meckert er an der 1 Zeile rum??
Sieht doch ganz normal aus.

Fehlermeldung:

```
Fatal Error - The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][xX]" is not allowed
```


----------



## Roar (18. Sep 2005)

vor dem xml tag dürfen keine whitespaces stehen.


----------



## karahead (18. Sep 2005)

stehen keine.


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Sep 2005)

auch keine Leerzeilen

UND: das Encoding des Editors sollte natürlich auch UTF-8 sein


----------



## karahead (19. Sep 2005)

Naja benutze Eclipse auf SuSe 9.1 Linux. Und bevor ich XMLBuddy hatte klappte alles prächtig.

Naja ich kann zwar mein Program starten aber die Warnung sieht halt ein bischen blöd aus 
Und Warnungen machen mich so nervös.  :autsch:


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Sep 2005)

welches Programm? 

welche "Warnung"?

was hat "dein Programm" mit XMLBuddy zu tun?


----------



## karahead (19. Sep 2005)

> welches Programm?



- Mein Programm, das ich zur Zeit programmiere.



> welche "Warnung"?




```
Fatal Error - The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][xX]" is not allowed
```



> was hat "dein Programm" mit XMLBuddy zu tun?


Nix, ich benutze XMLBuddy nur um ein paar XML-Dateien zu bearbeiten. Um genau zu sein Java-XML-Properties.


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Sep 2005)

seit wann ist ein "Fatal Error" eine Warnung?


----------



## Solour (20. Sep 2005)

bei mir gibts da nie nen zeilenumbruch..
aber ob es das wirklich ist..

hier die dtd

```
<!--
   Copyright 2005 Sun Microsystems, Inc.  All rights reserved.
  -->

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>



<!ELEMENT properties ( comment?, entry* ) >

<!ATTLIST properties version CDATA #FIXED "1.0">

<!ELEMENT comment (#PCDATA) >

<!ELEMENT entry (#PCDATA) >

<!ATTLIST entry key CDATA #REQUIRED>
```
tja kommt mir komisch vor das da nochmal:
"<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>"
vorkommt...


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Sep 2005)

eine DTD als Datei ist kein XML!

lösch die Zeile


----------



## karahead (20. Sep 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> seit wann ist ein "Fatal Error" eine Warnung?



In der XMLBuddyErrorMessage steht FatalError, aber das hindert Eclipse nicht daran das Programm zu starten, was es für mich zu einer Warnung macht.

Es nervt halt einfach nur.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

ja eben lösch die Zeile, die hat in einer DTD nix verloren

=> EINE DTD IST KEIN XML DOKUMENT


----------



## karahead (21. Sep 2005)

Naja ist ja egal, werd mich wohl damit abfinden müssen.


----------

